# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى  تم الغاء  السبورت من المنتدى وتحويل روابط الفلاشات الى اقسام الهواتف

## Fannan1

**  تم بحول الله فتح هذا الموضوع  لتوضيح عدة امور طرأت في الاونة الاخيرة على المنتدى   1-- الان يمكن لكل اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول تحميل اي فلاشة مهما كان حجمها او ندرتها او نوعها 
بما في ذالك الفلاشات الجديدة التي يتم وضعها بشكل حصري وقبل اي منتدى عربي  ولله الحمد  وكما هو ملاحظ من طرف اعضائنا انه في السابق كان منتدانا يطرح الكثير من الفلاشات قبل عدة منتديات 
ولم نتجرأ حتى ان نضع في عنوان الموضوع حصري بينما هناك للاسف اعضاء كانو يقتنصون وقت تنزيل الفلاشات على منتدياتنا 
وينقلونها ويدعون بحصريتها رغم اننا نحن السباقون بوضعها .   
ولذالك بعد الغاء السبورت من المنتدى قررت اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول 
اهدائكم كل  الفلاشات السابقة والاحقة التي سيتم تنزيلها مجانا . ------------------------------------------------------------------------------  2-- تم اضافة بعض الخدمات مثل بعض الاقسام الفرعية المخصصة للفلاشات ------------------------------------------------------------------------------  3-- سيتم اضافة بعض المواضيع  المخصص لطلبات للفلاشات من طرف الاعضاء -------------------------------------------------------------------------------  نأتي الان للنقطة المهمة في الموضوع والتي ستروق ان شاء الله الكثير من اعضائنا  4-- تم الغاء و ايقاف و حذف السبورت من  المنتدى المغربي للمحمول وسيتم تحويل  روابط كل الفلاشات الى اقسامها المخصصة للسماح للاعضاء بتحميلها مجانا   سؤال ما المقصود باقسامها المخصصة   الجواب مثلا الفلاشات الخاصة بنوكيا سيتم توزيع الروابط الى اقسام نوكيا  حسب نوعيتها   بعد الدخول من رابط القسم الرئيسي لنوكيا كما موضح في الرابط التالي  قسم نوكيا الرئيسي   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    ستلاحظ انه  تم اضافة  اقسام فرعيىة  خاصة بفلاشات  انواع نوكيا كما موضح   قسـم فرعـي خاص  بــ bb5              الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قسـم فرعـي خاص بــ   dct3   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قسـم فرعـي خاص بــ dct4   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  قسـم فرعـي خاص  بــ wd 2    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  --------------------------------------------------------------------------  وكذالك بنفس الطريقة  سيتم  توزيع الفلاشات الخاصة بالهواتف الاخرى  الى اقسامها المخصصة طبعا القسم  الفرعي المخصص للفلاشات ستجده في الداخل بعد النقر على القسم الرئيسي كما موضح بالاسفل  القسـم الرئيسي      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  القسـم الفرعـي        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]                 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  --------------------------------------------------------------------------  وبنفس الطريقة كما هو موضح اعلاه سيتم اضافة روابط الفلاشات الى كل الاقسام  الخاصة والمتوفرة من الهواتف الاخرى  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  كما يمكنكم الاستعانة بالبحث عن الفلاشات بمحرك بحث المنتدى وهنا مثال للبحث عن احدى الفلاشات الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -------------------------------------------------------------------------  ملاحظة  اخيرة وهامة : الرجاء من جميع الاعضاء في حالة وجود اي رابط لاي ملف فلاش غير شغال الابلاغ عنه حتى يتم اصلاحه وللتبليغ  ومعرفة كيفية التبليغ عن الروابط التالفة  تفضل من هنا   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -----------------------------------------------------------------------------  وسيظل هذا الموضوع ان شاء الله مفتوح للاستفسارات وللتواصل معكم  والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## حسين العلي

:Smile:  بارك الله فيك 
الى الامام 
وتحيه مني لأحلى وأقوى منتدى

----------


## GSM-AYA

*هدا سخاء يحسد عليه  المنتدى*

----------


## salihmob

اممممممممممممممممم
مش عارف بس انا مش موافق علي الخطوه دي 
بس حنراقب ترتيب المنتدي قبل وبعد الغاء السبورت 
ونري الفرق 
بعدها سادلي براي بخصوص السبورت

----------


## Fannan1

> بارك الله فيك 
> الى الامام 
> وتحيه مني لأحلى وأقوى منتدى

   اهلا بك اخي  حسين العلي في منتداك نتمنى ان تجد ما يفرحك في اي وقت         

> *هدا سخاء يحسد عليه  المنتدى*

 طبعا اخي عبد الرزاق هدف اسرة المنتدى ارضاء الاعضاء       

> اممممممممممممممممم
> مش عارف بس انا مش موافق علي الخطوه دي 
> بس حنراقب ترتيب المنتدي قبل وبعد الغاء السبورت 
> ونري الفرق 
> بعدها سادلي براي بخصوص السبورت

   ان شاء الله اخي صالح ونحن بدورنا نرحب برأيك ورأي كل واحد غيور على سمعة المنتدى      وكما تعلم تمنينا من هذه الخطوة ارضاء الاعضاء ومساعدتهم من عناء البحث عن الفلاشات ونحن ايظا لم نغلق الموضوع من اجل الاخذ والعطاء مع كل الاراء

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*شكرا أخ حمد*** *ولكن برأى هذه فكرة فاشلة وأمانعها وأرجو النظر فى الأمر*** *ولدى أسباب**:*** *1-* *ماذا سيحدث بصلاحيات الأعضاء وكلاء السبورت مثل**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**أما مثلنا نحن فنمتلك صلاحيات بأقسامنا فهل صيصبحون أعضاء عادييين أمم يحولو لاقسام**أخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟**2- أين التمميز بمتابعة الفلاشات مادامت ستطرح كأى مموضوع عادى**3- ستقل المشاركات والردود والطلبات لسبب المجانية**4- هل ستكون أقسام الفلاشات مرتبة مثل السبورت أم ستشتت الفلاشات فيه بشكل مبعثر فالسبورت أهم مافيه الترتيب حسب الاسم والنوع والأصدار فهل سيكون كذلك**5- وأذا اصرت الادارة على مجانية الدعم فلنا احترام رأيها ولكن لدينا حق الكلمة ففكرتى بدلا من ان نتلف تنسيق المنتدى ونضيفف أقسام لافائدة نها يمكن فقط فتح السبورت المدفوع القيمة مجانا ووضع أعلان بخصوص ذلك لمدى الحياة**لدى تعارض كثير ولكن لا أريد الاطالة عليكم وشكرا*

----------


## Fannan1

> بارك الله فيك

   اهلا بك اخي منور الموضوع

----------


## Fannan1

> *شكرا أخ حمد*** *ولكن برأى هذه فكرة فاشلة وأمانعها وأرجو النظر فى الأمر*** *ولدى أسباب**:*** *1-* *ماذا سيحدث بصلاحيات الأعضاء وكلاء السبورت مثل*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *أما مثلنا نحن فنمتلك صلاحيات بأقسامنا فهل صيصبحون أعضاء عادييين أمم يحولو لاقسام**أخرى؟؟؟؟؟؟*  *2- أين التمميز بمتابعة الفلاشات مادامت ستطرح كأى مموضوع عادى*  *3- ستقل المشاركات والردود والطلبات لسبب المجانية*  *4-  هل ستكون أقسام الفلاشات مرتبة مثل السبورت أم ستشتت الفلاشات فيه بشكل  مبعثر فالسبورت أهم مافيه الترتيب حسب الاسم والنوع والأصدار فهل سيكون  كذلك*  *5-  وأذا اصرت الادارة على مجانية الدعم فلنا احترام رأيها ولكن لدينا حق  الكلمة ففكرتى بدلا من ان نتلف تنسيق المنتدى ونضيفف أقسام لافائدة نها  يمكن فقط فتح السبورت المدفوع القيمة مجانا ووضع أعلان بخصوص ذلك لمدى  الحياة*  *لدى تعارض كثير ولكن لا أريد الاطالة عليكم وشكرا*

  اهلا برأيك اخي شمس وانا سعيد بالاجابة عن اي استفسار الجواب رقم 1   اولا الاخوان * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  * راجع اخي مواضيعهم وملفاتهم الشخصية* * هم ليسوا وكلاء بالسبورت الخاص بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول هم وكلاء لسيرفرات خارجية*  *  ولشركات داعمة للبوكسات وفك الشفرات وغيرها من الخدمات الاخرى* * ولهم اقسام وعليهم واجبات وهي التواصل مع الاعضاء لان عضوياتهم متعلقة بالبيع والشراء.*  * --------------------------------* * الصلاحيات** : ما دخل الصلاحيات بالموضوع اخي شمس* *الصلاحيات على الاقسام هي للمشرفين والمراقبين ولاداريين ولم يتغير شيئ.* *نحن كما وضحنا اعلاه تحدثنا عن التحميل المجاني لا اقل ولا اكثر* *اما الصلاحيات فهي مصنفة ضمن الرقابة والرقابة تتضمن الادوات التالية*   * وطبعا كما يعلم الجميع مرفوض تماما كشف ذالك للعامة ولكنني ارجو المعذرة* * ساتجاوز هذه النقطة للاضافة بعض واهم خصائص الرقابة من اجل التوضيح اكثر* اتمنى ان تكون  الامور قد اتضحت في هذه النقطة لانه كل شيء واضح   *تفضل قد تختلف ادوات الرقابة حسب الصلاحيات المهم هو تقريبك*  * من شكل الصلاحيات وما الغرض منها فانت اداري وتعرف الغرض منها .* * عمل استطلاع* *تعديل الاستطلاع* * الغاء الاستطلاع*  إغلاق الموضوع  إعادة فتح الموضوع عدم الموافقة على الموضوع الموافقة على الموضوع نقل الموضوع نسخ الموضوع تعديل عنوان الموضوع حذف الموضوع تثبيت الموضوع إلغاء تثبيت الموضوع دمج المواضيع دمج المشاركات  حذف إعادة التوجيه  إضافة الموضوع من قائمة التنبيهات  إزالة الموضوع من قائمة التنبيهات 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------    الجواب رقم 2 للتميز طرق كثيرة  اخي سواء بعمل اسطوانات خاصة بالشروحات او اسطوانات خاصة بالبرامج او التعديل على البرامج    وحتى على الفلاشات القديمة  سواء باضافة الحقوق على   البرامج وعلى الفلاشات    بمعنى اخر التعديل على  البرامج و ملفات الفلاش باضافة الحقوق عليها    ما ينقصنا هنا هو التواصل مع  جميع كوادر الطاقم وقليل من الهمة. ويمكن عمل الكثير من الاشياء بل وحتى التميز فيها عن باقي المنتديات. قد يرى البعض انني ابالغ في هذا ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة التعديل على   البرامج او الفلاش بدون المساس بالبيانات المهمة شيئ طبيعي. --------------------------------------------------------------------------------- الجواب رقم 3  وما فائدة السبورت من الردود عندما تتيح لعضو جديد التحميل مجانا بالتاكيد انه يجب ان يحتوي على المشاركات الكافية لذالك   قد يقول البعض انه يمكن ان يصل العضو للحد الادنى من المشاركات مثلا10 مشاركات بان يضع ردود عشوائية   اذا حدث هذا فبالتاكيد انه ليست هناك لا رقابة او متابعة . وهناك ايظا عدة طرق لايقاف الردود العشوائية بأعتبارها غش,    مثل : تحديد المشاركات المتتالية وكذالك عدد المشاركات في اليوم وغيرها من الاساليب لايقاف الغش في الردود. ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------  الجواب رقم 4   الترتيب  اخي شمس  يمكن تصنيفه في عدة انواع  ومنها همة المشرفون على الاقسام   ووتواصلهم في ما بينهم فاذا كان السبورت منظم فلانه سكريبت. بمعنى انه نظام برمجي  و يمكن تنظيم الفلاشات بتثبيت الجديد منها في كل قسم مثلا اخر عشر فلاشات.   ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------  الجواب رقم 5    تأكد بان الادارة لم ولن تصر وأؤكد لك انه ليس قرار احادي الجانب ولكن الاهم والمضمون   ان الادارة ٌقررت مساعدة الاعضاء من اجل التفاعل اكثر اما بخصوص تنسيق المنتدى لا اظن انه قد  ظهر اي تغيير   لانه وببساطة قسم  السبورت وحده من الغي من مكانه وهو اصلا لم  يستفد منه المنتدى   باي شكل من الاشكال سوى الضغط الرهيب اللذي ينتج عنه توقف المنتدى لبعض الفترات    تفضل هذه المعلومة  الاضافية وهي ايظا بمثابة الجواب على تساؤل  الاخ صالح صحيح  ان السبورت زواره كثر لا ننكر ذالك   لكن ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون هو ان الكثير من الزوار لا يخفض ترتيب المنتديات بشكل كبير لماذا لانه وببساطة    عناكب محركات البحث هي السباقة في مشاهد الخبر او الموضوع الجديد والعناكب لا تعتبر زوار   والدليل على ذالك هي بعض الهاكات المطورة بشكل منطقي  وترقى للمعايير القياسية وهي تقوم بتصنيف   العدد لثلاث تصنيفات 1 الاعضاء 2 الزوار 3 عناكب جوجل او ياهوو او اي محرك بحث اخر   اذا التصنيف المنطقي حلله ترتيبيا وستجد الجواب الشافي.  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------   واخيرا يمكنك وضع اي استفسار او اعتراض انا هنا  باذن الله  للاجابة مهما كان .عندما اتواجد بالمنتدى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> 

  

> اهلا برأيك اخي شمس وانا سعيد بالاجابة عن اي استفسار  الجواب رقم 1     اولا الاخوان  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    * راجع اخي مواضيعهم وملفاتهم الشخصية*  * هم ليسوا وكلاء بالسبورت الخاص بالمنتدى المغربي للمحمول هم وكلاء لسيرفرات خارجية*   *  ولشركات داعمة للبوكسات وفك الشفرات وغيرها من الخدمات الاخرى*  * ولهم اقسام وعليهم واجبات وهي التواصل مع الاعضاء لان عضوياتهم متعلقة بالبيع والشراء.*   * --------------------------------*  * الصلاحيات** : ما دخل الصلاحيات بالموضوع اخي شمس*  *الصلاحيات على الاقسام هي للمشرفين والمراقبين ولاداريين ولم يتغير شيئ.*  *نحن كما وضحنا اعلاه تحدثنا عن التحميل المجاني لا اقل ولا اكثر*  *اما الصلاحيات فهي مصنفة ضمن الرقابة والرقابة تتضمن الادوات التالية*     * وطبعا كما يعلم الجميع مرفوض تماما كشف ذالك للعامة ولكنني ارجو المعذرة*  * ساتجاوز هذه النقطة للاضافة بعض واهم خصائص الرقابة من اجل التوضيح اكثر*  اتمنى ان تكون  الامور قد اتضحت في هذه النقطة لانه كل شيء واضح      *تفضل قد تختلف ادوات الرقابة حسب الصلاحيات المهم هو تقريبك*   * من شكل الصلاحيات وما الغرض منها فانت اداري وتعرف الغرض منها .*  * عمل استطلاع*  *تعديل الاستطلاع*  * الغاء الاستطلاع*   إغلاق الموضوع   إعادة فتح الموضوع  عدم الموافقة على الموضوع  الموافقة على الموضوع  نقل الموضوع  نسخ الموضوع  تعديل عنوان الموضوع  حذف الموضوع  تثبيت الموضوع  إلغاء تثبيت الموضوع  دمج المواضيع  دمج المشاركات   حذف إعادة التوجيه   إضافة الموضوع من قائمة التنبيهات   إزالة الموضوع من قائمة التنبيهات  
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------        الجواب رقم 2  للتميز طرق كثيرة  اخي سواء بعمل اسطوانات خاصة بالشروحات او اسطوانات خاصة بالبرامج او التعديل على البرامج     وحتى على الفلاشات القديمة  سواء باضافة الحقوق على   البرامج وعلى الفلاشات     بمعنى اخر التعديل على  البرامج و ملفات الفلاش باضافة الحقوق عليها     ما ينقصنا هنا هو التواصل مع  جميع كوادر الطاقم وقليل من الهمة. ويمكن عمل الكثير من الاشياء بل وحتى التميز فيها عن باقي المنتديات.  قد يرى البعض انني ابالغ في هذا ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة التعديل على   البرامج او الفلاش بدون المساس بالبيانات المهمة شيئ طبيعي.  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------  الجواب رقم 3   وما فائدة السبورت من الردود عندما تتيح لعضو جديد التحميل مجانا بالتاكيد انه يجب ان يحتوي على المشاركات الكافية لذالك    قد يقول البعض انه يمكن ان يصل العضو للحد الادنى من المشاركات مثلا10 مشاركات بان يضع ردود عشوائية    اذا حدث هذا فبالتاكيد انه ليست هناك لا رقابة او متابعة . وهناك ايظا عدة طرق لايقاف الردود العشوائية بأعتبارها غش,     مثل : تحديد المشاركات المتتالية وكذالك عدد المشاركات في اليوم وغيرها من الاساليب لايقاف الغش في الردود.  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------    الجواب رقم 4   الترتيب  اخي شمس  يمكن تصنيفه في عدة انواع  ومنها همة المشرفون على الاقسام    ووتواصلهم في ما بينهم فاذا كان السبورت منظم فلانه سكريبت. بمعنى انه نظام برمجي   و يمكن تنظيم الفلاشات بتثبيت الجديد منها في كل قسم مثلا اخر عشر فلاشات.     ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------    الجواب رقم 5    تأكد بان الادارة لم ولن تصر وأؤكد لك انه ليس قرار احادي الجانب ولكن الاهم والمضمون    ان الادارة ٌقررت مساعدة الاعضاء من اجل التفاعل اكثر اما بخصوص تنسيق المنتدى لا اظن انه قد  ظهر اي تغيير    لانه وببساطة قسم  السبورت وحده من الغي من مكانه وهو اصلا لم  يستفد منه المنتدى    باي شكل من الاشكال سوى الضغط الرهيب اللذي ينتج عنه توقف المنتدى لبعض الفترات       تفضل هذه المعلومة  الاضافية وهي ايظا بمثابة الجواب على تساؤل  الاخ صالح صحيح  ان السبورت زواره كثر لا ننكر ذالك    لكن ما لا يعرفه الكثيرون هو ان الكثير من الزوار لا يخفض ترتيب المنتديات بشكل كبير لماذا لانه وببساطة     عناكب محركات البحث هي السباقة في مشاهد الخبر او الموضوع الجديد والعناكب لا تعتبر زوار    والدليل على ذالك هي بعض الهاكات المطورة بشكل منطقي  وترقى للمعايير القياسية وهي تقوم بتصنيف     العدد لثلاث تصنيفات 1 الاعضاء 2 الزوار 3 عناكب جوجل او ياهوو او اي محرك بحث اخر    اذا التصنيف المنطقي حلله ترتيبيا وستجد الجواب الشافي.    ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------     واخيرا يمكنك وضع اي استفسار او اعتراض انا هنا  باذن الله   للاجابة مهما كان .عندما اتواجد بالمنتدى

  شكرا يابوب على الرد ولكن مازلت غير راضى على الفكرة و أرجو النظر فى الامر بشكل أدق أما اذا نفز الأمر 100%
أتمنى أن يقدر الأسطاف الأشرافى على تنظيم الأقسام لانها مسألة متعبة
وأقترح لهم وضع الفلاشات بشكل تحديث السبورت ووضع الروابط مباشرة
أو وضع موضوع متجدد لكل الفلاشات وفى الأخر سيتشاور المراقبين فيما بعضهم لترتيب القسم على اى حال بالتوفيق

----------


## yassin55

ان شاء الله يصير خير 
والمهم انو المنتدى يكون فى المقدمه 
بالمشاركات والموضيع الحصريه والعامه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله فى خطوات ثابته

----------


## Fannan1

> ان شاء الله يصير خير 
> والمهم انو المنتدى يكون فى المقدمه 
> بالمشاركات والموضيع الحصريه والعامه 
> بالتوفيق ان شاء الله فى خطوات ثابته

   ان شاء الله اخي ياسين

----------


## محمد السيد

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Mohamed.pik

شكرا لكم

----------


## bouhelal

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## king of royal

بارك الله فيك 
الى الامام 
وتحيه مني لأحلى وأقوى منتدى

----------


## ahlem 2016

شكرا لك اخي الكريم

----------


## ghazouane

الله يكتب اللي فيها الخير

----------

